# OBJ, EAST and SLATE......



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

.....headed up to look at the flows....cool temps have kept them from rising to much....you could mtn bike the east the other day....obj maybe the same....will post update later....there is still snow up there, just staying cool here....so, you all stay cool too.....milozadik wishecouldski


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Cool


----------



## dustin.heron (Aug 17, 2008)

looking forward to the report


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.....flows droppin....*

....as you all know, it is snowing pretty good over here....it was quite cool this am....the creeks should be ready in a week i think....the upper slate had been run over week ago and claimed it's first broken boat(brand spanking new).... the east has been run as well.....more of a novelty though....if this snow turns to rain, and then the sun comes out for 2 days at least, i'd say the creeks will be in nick(good to go)....of course they'll be low until we have warmer days and warmer nights.....probably got 5-6 wet inches today.....some of the aspens just popped 2 days ago....i'll go run up to obj in another day and take another look.....if you come bring a bike or your balls so you can hit on our hot assed chicks!!!!! ladies, if you were to show up....beware of the boys in this town....they all think they are the biz....milozadik420cb....


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update milo. Snowed a bit over in summit today, nowhere near 5-6 wet though. How long do you think it will hold water when it goes?


----------



## ricoswagga (Mar 30, 2009)

OBJ is on. Lapped it yesterday at a good side of low and removed some wood along the way. The runout of Avalanche has 2 sketchy wood jams that could be attempted with safety but the rest of the run is good to go. The other random logs are easy misses.
There's enough snow in there to keep her running for at least two warm weeks and Daisy looks likes she has even more juice at the headwaters. Good boofing out there


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

*camping*

Thanks for the flow update.

Can anyone tell me a good camp ground or camping area that is biking distance to town (for 8 and 10 yr olds). This is with a camper.

I recall the OBJ campground might be a little far for the kids to ride back to camp at night.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

I have tuesday-wednesday off. Anybody wanna go or anybody gonna be there already...please?


----------



## pem27 (May 5, 2011)

So weather in crested butte is supposed to be sixties through the week, you think the water will be worth coming from the front range this weekend?


----------



## ricoswagga (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be running the upper east in the AM then obj for the afternoon...it's running and getting better so get it while it's here


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Rico. The slate gauge is showing in the mid 200's. Last I ran OBJ, the slate gauge was in the 700-900 range. Is OBJ super bone zone, or is the split of water coming from OBJ vs. other spots different. Tempted by OBJ, but having some difficulty believing that mid 200's on the slate isn't boat ripping moist rock flows.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

I can make it for a couple afternoon laps tomorrow and I'll be around wednesday as well. Mind if I tag along? What time you putting on?


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Crazy Nate said:


> I have tuesday-wednesday off. Anybody wanna go or anybody gonna be there already...please?


Like most of your dates I will go with you if you pay me...and like most of your dates you will probably not get laid...although if you buy me a nice dinner and carry my boat you never know.


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

milo said:


> .....probably got 5-6 wet inches today....milozadik420cb....


you got 2-3 inches at best and i'll let you call lubriderm "wet", but just cuz I feel sorry for you. I'd come to the butte, but the lack of precip hasn't washed away milo's snail trails and the place smells like rotten tuna. Granted, some of that may be due to the "hot assed" women there because they get too lazy to clean up after their long mountain bike rides and hackey sack sessions. Here on the front range we have women with real talent, and real jobs so we can afford to drive or fly to where the water is. See you when it gets worthy, chumps.


----------



## ricoswagga (Mar 30, 2009)

Crazy Nate said:


> I can make it for a couple afternoon laps tomorrow and I'll be around wednesday as well. Mind if I tag along? What time you putting on?


Looking like a put in time between 3-4. Give me a call Nate- 9017863127
-Josh


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

give us a flow report if you can....


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Kato said:


> you got 2-3 inches at best and i'll let you call lubriderm "wet", but just cuz I feel sorry for you. I'd come to the butte, but the lack of precip hasn't washed away milo's snail trails and the place smells like rotten tuna. Granted, some of that may be due to the "hot assed" women there because they get too lazy to clean up after their long mountain bike rides and hackey sack sessions. Here on the front range we have women with real talent, and real jobs so we can afford to drive or fly to where the water is. See you when it gets worthy, chumps.


Kato, you're so dreamy! I hope to see you at the joyful campground. I have a special kind of boof I can't wait to share with you. Wet and wild, I know you'll like it!


----------



## pem27 (May 5, 2011)

Anyone look at or paddle it today?


----------



## RockyMt.Razorback (Apr 19, 2012)

Ran it yesterday and the day before, everything is good to go looks like all the water is coming down OBJ while the other three creeks have little to nothing.


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

its really hard to believe that obj is at an acceptable flow. anyone have pics?


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

I want me some OBJ. Do I go this weekend or next? Or both?


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

seanlee said:


> its really hard to believe that obj is at an acceptable flow. anyone have pics?


It is definitely not running at an acceptable flow, brah. I am surprised you even took the time to log in for that one. Sick Lee only paddles Oh Be when the Slate gauge is 1000 or higher. Not gonna happen. See ya next year!


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Its low. Real low and it was cloudy today. If you like it rough then youll love it


----------



## ricoswagga (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's a pic from Sunday
http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/7213871630/


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

So low...4 cracks...4 boats...two laps. The water falls were enjoyable. If I lived in CB I would definately be running it daily with sheet metal riveted to the bottom of my boat, but not worth the drive. 

On the bright side park and huck laps on meat grinder are excellent at 550 cfs...


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

As we highwater snobs like to say: That's not kayaking, bro. That's sledding.


----------



## T-Boss (Sep 17, 2008)

crazy nate u talkin meatgrinder on crystal? up there monday but decided to pass due to few wood issues, how did it go if you ran it? did look like good flow


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

2012... The year of the welder


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

T-Boss said:


> crazy nate u talkin meatgrinder on crystal? up there monday but decided to pass due to few wood issues, how did it go if you ran it? did look like good flow


Meatgrinder was clean. There is one log that really is not in play next the huge roadside boulder. The rest had no wood issues. Felt like a big water run after OBJ...all 550 cfs. If I lived in Carbondale I would be lapping that baby


----------



## T-Boss (Sep 17, 2008)

ya saw that big log, thats right in the line i know to run, did you run right of log/ big rock? there's also a log sticking out, slightly submerged few drops down around the corner, looked like could go right over it but was little hesitant, good info though thanks


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Went right of the log/rock. Did not notice any other wood in the main flow.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

T-Boss said:


> ya saw that big log, thats right in the line i know to run, did you run right of log/ big rock? there's also a log sticking out, slightly submerged few drops down around the corner, looked like could go right over it but was little hesitant, good info though thanks


Bank pulled the slightly submerged log out but it wouldn't have been in the play anyway. We ran the drop with the log bridge (first one?) down the center which went really clean. The line we took was between the center rock and the one slightly down stream then down the center chanel. I'd call it 5 star. we did 4 laps. Reminded me of cherry creek of the toualumne colorado style!


----------



## elcamino (Sep 8, 2009)

Is anyone gonna be there Monday? The weather tomorrow looks nasty but Sunday and Monday look sweet.


----------



## STOUTMF (May 8, 2011)

*obj*

I will be there on Monday Tuesday if you want to jump on it! Josh @530-308-5771


----------



## elcamino (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah man I'll paddle with you on Monday. I'll give you a call tomorrow


----------



## JP Griffith (Sep 7, 2010)

Are cars able to drive across OBJ for shuttle this year? And how are the other three looking? Planning on being up there this Thursday and Friday.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

FloRida-Low - YouTube


----------



## elcamino (Sep 8, 2009)

JP Griffith said:


> Are cars able to drive across OBJ for shuttle this year? And how are the other three looking? Planning on being up there this Thursday and Friday.


Yep you can drive across no problem so no hike. Ran Daisy and East, East was really low and the 20 footer on Daisy was marginal but 2 guys ran it. The rest of Daisy is manky but ok and Slate is, you guessed it, low as hell


----------



## ricoswagga (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep, take what you can get while it's here. Looks like tomorrow will be prime with the warm temps. Gonna get some laps in the afternoon with high hopes for medium...


----------

